# Deathmarks?



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

So I'm fixing on magnetizing my Immortals so I can switch between Gauss and Tesla and thought it might be cool to also magnetize them so I could field them as Deathmarks on occasion. Trouble is, getting them to work as Deathmarks might be a little difficult and the bits would make better looking Crypteks than the current model IMHO. 
The point I'm getting at is: Are Deathmarks worth it, or should I just stick to the Immortals? 

Cheers.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say there worth it, The guns are just to short ranged if they were 48" I would consider them but a 24" sniper rifle isn't worth much.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Meh, wait until 6th Edition when they can counter-deepstrike AND fire on the enemy's turn. They may get a bit more use, then. :wink:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They are a pretty good unit for countering enemy MCs, but otherwise they are just expensive warriors that trade scoring for DS.

Being able to DS on the enemy turn to counter their movement is quite good in some cases, but you still have to take a full round of shooting and then be able to do enough damage to stop the enemy... which I can't see happening in most cases. I think it'll be commmon that they'll DS, take a few wounds, do a little damage then get destroyed in combat.

I think they'll be better if you take them in a night scythe: that way you can jump about the battlefield to counter the MCs that they are good at taking down, and if there are no MCs then you can just use them as slightly better warriors.


----------

